# Banded 2-man blind



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever used this blind before? Any problems with it?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks way to hard to hide. There is a reason they went on sale so damn fast. No one wanted them.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

My take on them is you better have a left handed shooter and a right handed shooter. With the proper guns....ie a leftie and a rightie or bottom eject. Other wise someone will have shells flying infront of their face.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Another thought would be to stick the dog in it........


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe ole Chad likes a good cuddle in the gose spread? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Ice_4_Life (Nov 20, 2007)

It actually hides really well with the nice exaggerated sloping sides vs. the finishers, M2's and others steep sides which through a big shadow. Also instead of having two blinds that are 3 to 5 ft apart with a gap in between and two seperate shadows the two man has one shadow and in my opinion hides much easier than two seperate blinds. It has the same rear height as most layout blinds but the doors lay flat instead of coming to a peak like the traditional blinds. Also shell ejection is not and issue your close enough that the empties easily clear in front of the guy next to you. It's also way easier to communicate about incoming flocks, and team calling and flagging techniques being right next to each other. I would highly recommend this blind to hunting buddies or a father and son who is just learning to hunt.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> Looks way to hard to hide. There is a reason they went on sale so damn fast. No one wanted them.


Where are they onsale?


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

scheels had them on sale last week not sure if they still are


----------

